# New UWN member count.



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I gotta wonder how many new UWN members we are gonna see here this week?? What say you guys? Not that it really bugs me, this is more of a friendly wager than any thing.. You all know the ones. 

"Hi guys... New to the forum!! I just drew such n such tag and haven't ever been there, but hoping for some hints and help from people who have put their time in or have helped others before hand." 

I have a fresh crisp $5 bill for the first correct guess if we can have a mod keep count of how many new members join this week, or how many "hi guys.. new to the forum" threads pop up.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:grouphug:Lets all play nice to the new kids.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Should wait until the end of the month. (two weeks).
Not everyone is anal about checking their card statement every hour.:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

on the left side of every screen it gives a member count currently at 10,300...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Should wait until the end of the month. (two weeks).
> Not everyone is anal about checking their card statement every hour.:mrgreen:


You don't know how to live.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

What did you guys do with your lives before you took it on yourselves to haze people who are new to "your" sport?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

No hazing is involved here!! Heck, I was in the same boat at one time and people helped me. I have helped lots of other people too. This was just intended to be a friendly wager of just how many. I enjoy seeing all the new guys getting their tags and see how they do by years end.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally, doesn't bug me at all. It's kinda sad many don't stick around after their quest for advice, and continue to post, but it is what it is. Stopped trying to figure out human nature a long time ago.-O,-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> No hazing is involved here!! Heck, I was in the same boat at one time and people helped me. I have helped lots of other people too. This was just intended to be a friendly wager of just how many. I enjoy seeing all the new guys getting their tags and see how they do by years end.


Ok, I'll go 37 by June 5th :mrgreen: New blood is always a good thing!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm just more disappointed in people's networking and marketing skills. If I were to sign up just for help, I would wait a month and comment and make it look like I wasn't here just for info. You'd get more info that way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I for one welcome all first time posters and I try to help anyone I can no matter how many posts they may have.
But I'm shocked by the amount of people that will not contact me after I give them my phone number.
It's like, if they can't get the information right away through the first post or PM, then it's too much effort to give a guy a phone call.
Their loss I guess.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

You should have waited until about a week or 2 before the hunts start to post this. That's when all the new members join. No one had time to scout the area they're hunting and have never stepped foot in it. We all live in the mountains, so what better place to come for some info!  In all seriousness, I don't mind it to much either. I just wish they would at least post up some success or failure stories they don't even have to stick around I just want to know the outcome! I have pm'd some newbies info and asked them how it went and never got a response so I am a little hesitant sometimes.


----------



## devobrodie (Feb 7, 2015)

I for one am greatly appreciative of the help I have received from members on various boards like this one, I try to help out when I can in return,  I have only been a member for a short time but I have already been helped out by a member of this board, and that was even before I drew a tag! Good luck to all, and even if some people are not appreciative, keep helping if you can for those of us that are very appreciative!


----------



## goshengrunter (May 18, 2015)

Glad I read this thread before my first post here! ;-) Yes I drew-never hunted Utah, luckily I have friends in elevated places and have a general idea of how/where to hunt my unit! Lurked here for a while and enjoyed the info I've read. Looking forward to contributing a little in the future! Cheers from Ohio!:mrgreen:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

This thread doesn't seem chummy enough for UWN. Clearly some jabs and certainly some hurtful comments have been said to prospective members. You know the drill-> SHUT IT DOWN!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I am guilty of joining, didn't even know about the site. Fished and hunted southern Utah for 30 years, but have stuck around because I like it and even tried to post information, load recipes, etc. I visit this forum as much as others and I live in another state. Guess we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We've all been there Bob... I said myself I started out too. The Internet is but a minuscule source of info I try to use for my hunts, but I do use it. I use all the avenues I can. Glad you stuck around and gave back. I've swapped help for help countless times. 

Don't think any jabs are being thrown other that wishing people would share their success stories, pics, thank some guys that helped, and maybe be willing to help out the next round of guys. ;-)


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

So exactly how do we determine when some "newby" is worthy of our all powerful information? Is it after they have been a member for a certain amount of time, or do they have to reach a certain number of posts? I am sure there are plenty of new or prospective members that would like to know the criteria... Someone, please shed some light on this subject for me...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> So exactly how do we determine when some "newby" is worthy of our all powerful information? Is it after they have been a member for a certain amount of time, or do they have to reach a certain number of posts? I am sure there are plenty of new or prospective members that would like to know the criteria... Someone, please shed some light on this subject for me...


The problem is with lurkers coming along, sucking up the info and showing up to your spot with a 30 pack of 'stones and 6 boxes of 30-06 ammo with the full intention of using both up completely to get one deer. Not to mention having no problem wounding half the herd to get there. Maybe polite general advice on the forum, and then specifics via PM? Speaking as a new guy, I feel kinda bad when I fail to capitalize on someone's advice and then don't want to say anything. I imagine that's why they sometimes don't respond.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> So exactly how do we determine when some "newby" is worthy of our all powerful information? Is it after they have been a member for a certain amount of time, or do they have to reach a certain number of posts? I am sure there are plenty of new or prospective members that would like to know the criteria... Someone, please shed some light on this subject for me...


well one benchmark would be that they have read every single post from the original 1 eye thread.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> well one benchmark would be that they have read every single post from the original 1 eye thread.


The only problem with that thread is that 1-eye edited his original post and toned it WAY down from his initial rant. But the ensuing photoshop is where the real gold is anyway.

As for new members, I don't have a problem with people joining up and even making their first post asking for help. As others have said, that's what this forum is all about. I was a long time lurker and joined up when I needed help on a northern unit deer hunt many years back. I did try to make a fair number of posts to help others before asking for help, but that was for my own reasons, and I do not hold others to that standard.

I will say however, that I've given very specific information via PM to two people who have asked and never heard a word back. I think this thread is talking about those kind of people. The one post wonders.

I don't even personally care if you never post any help for others, but I would think that you should at least acknowledge that someone's hard work helped you out and send a thank you. Maybe even post up the results of your hunt. Which reminds me, Jmgardner, PM coming your way...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I have passed along very specific info to some of the newbys and not even so much as got a thank you out of it.but I have also had 20 minute phone conversations with people who were very thankful. Goes both ways


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will say 15.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been lurking forever, so I'll take utahgolf's advice and add a comment so when I draw my elk or mountain goat tag in 15 years ya'll will give me your honey holes. Feel free to add me to your newbie counts too.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

swampfox said:


> I've been lurking forever, so I'll take utahgolf's advice and add a comment so when I draw my elk or mountain goat tag in 15 years ya'll will give me your honey holes. Feel free to add me to your newbie counts too.


you gotta do better than that. Maybe take a crack at trying to make some of goob's famous elk head cheese at your next family gathering and post up some pics. just do a search for it on here. Stuff like that will go a long ways in helping get info.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I just read that thread on goob's head cheese, and I don't think a single one of you has any info that's worth eating that nose jelly.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't exactly found this website to be helpful for advise as a new or old member. I've shared some good info, but the return has been weak and limited (with a couple of much appreciated exceptions.) I'll be very cautious about what I share in the future as it is not reciprocated and even worse broadcast to others. 

It doesn't matter if your old or new to the site. I've found the best way to get info on these websites is to talk about how I just broke up with my b.f. who put me in for the draw and I don't know what to do with my tag now.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That is a good idea.. Ill have to try that one next time. Kinda makes the rest of us wish we had b.f's to break up with if that is what gets some help... Any volunteers?? I promise, I'm not THAT bad of a guy.
:cheer2:


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I've found the forum members to be very helpful. However, the help is usually in response to a PM that I've sent. Also, when help is extended, I think its necessary to at least thank the person that helped you by letting them know the results of your hunt. Goes a long way in my book.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

provider said:


> I haven't exactly found this website to be helpful for advise as a new or old member. I've shared some good info, but the return has been weak and limited (with a couple of much appreciated exceptions.) I'll be very cautious about what I share in the future as it is not reciprocated and even worse broadcast to others.
> 
> It doesn't matter if your old or new to the site. I've found the best way to get info on these websites is to talk about how I just broke up with my b.f. who put me in for the draw and I don't know what to do with my tag now.


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

provider said:


> I haven't exactly found this website to be helpful for advise as a new or old member.
> 
> It doesn't matter if your old or new to the site. I've found the best way to get info on these websites is to talk about how I just broke up with my b.f. who put me in for the draw and I don't know what to do with my tag now.


That's actually genius. But here's the thing I don't understand. Why do the newbies have to put out the "please help" in the first place. There's over a half million posts on this site since it was started. There's also this neat little button entitled "search".

A guy (or girl who's boyfriend put her in for the draw then dumped her) can find a wealth of information on here. Type in the unit name and look through all the posts for gems. And you guys put so much good information on your posts during alternate seasons.... "I found this dandy of a bull during our turkey hunt, he's going to be a monster"

Anyone willing to work a little can mine a wealth of info on here. But then, if you were willing to work I guess you'd have some boot leather accompanying the info to see what's changed since those posts and get familiar with the area. But there's no lack of starting points, or threads that show which members are an authority on which units. A quiet lurker can find more information than can usually be drummed up in a "please help" post...


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually I just followed my own advice and now I want to check out 3 new canyons on the unit I hunt and hit up Goofy Elk for some info and advice. haha. Love this site.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Goshengrunter - my friend is always talking about this site so I decided to finally check it out for myself. I saw that you're from Ohio...I go back there every year hunting whitetail (one of my favorite hunts). Where are you located back there?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

swampfox said:


> I just read that thread on goob's head cheese, and I don't think a single one of you has any info that's worth eating that nose jelly.


Man if you dont like head cheese your not livin:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me take my Moderator hat off for a post:

The member count is dumb. We get dozens, perhaps thousands, of new members that are spammers from foreign countries like Pakistan, China and Illinois. Usually they quickly get nuked by old, cranky and insensitive Mods like Dunkem. So on the old forum when a member was nuked the member count reflected that, took one off the total. Now the Canadians use the metric system to count members and don't deduct members that are sent packin' to the depths of Hell, BigFish Tackle, or the GutPile.....uh Monster Mulies. Anyway, the bigger the membership count the better for advertising $$s.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swampfox said:


> I just read that thread on goob's head cheese, and I don't think a single one of you has any info that's worth eating that nose jelly.


 That reminds me; I still have that nose jelly in the fridge.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> better for advertising $$s.


Funny you say this.. I have worked in all areas of online advertising, still do. I have been watching the type of publishing the forum has done lately and they have definitely stepped the monetizing game up. They are doing more direct selling and working with better partners.

ANYWAYS... back to the posts. Everyone talks about how this forum has gone down hill and how everyone is rude blah blah blah... They don't realize they are the negative ones. Nothing wrong with givin a little crap to a member whose very first post is "Hey, longtime lurker, where do I shoot a big animal?". It makes it more fun.

I would much prefer a background, some information exchange offer, or "I did my due diligence while being said longtime lurker, used the search function, found previous lurkers, and in the 192836789246 posts about _____ LE I narrowed down _____ canyon, ______ road, _______ mountain as the main spots. Is this information still accurate? I am going down ______ month and planned on staying at _____ mountain to start scouting. Any recommends?" "PS, I promise to post on at least 3 other threads before I disappear into the darkness and never post photo's of my success."

Show a teeny tiny bit of effort. I appreciate new members like Scott, Bob, Josh that have come on and stuck around or posted success stories. New members are great. Lurkers are great. Heck, even the one posters at least provide a thread for others willing to click "search".

AND even with the joking (which has dare been called harassment and hazing) they STILL walk away with loads of information, and never post again. So all said and done, I use my .00000000003 percent share in member voting to vote "Yay" for still giving crap to single post info seekers. I also vote "Yay" for 5 page threads on Spam posts.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Funny you say this.. I have worked in all areas of online advertising, still do. I have been watching the type of publishing the forum has done lately and they have definitely stepped the monetizing game up. They are doing more direct selling and working with better partners.
> 
> ANYWAYS... back to the posts. Everyone talks about how this forum has gone down hill and how everyone is rude blah blah blah... They don't realize they are the negative ones. Nothing wrong with givin a little crap to a member whose very first post is "Hey, longtime lurker, where do I shoot a big animal?". It makes it more fun.
> 
> ...


Good post Random. I'm always eager to help someone who has put in a little effort beforehand. I've had many members help me out too. I like this place.


----------



## goshengrunter (May 18, 2015)

JC HUNTER said:


> Goshengrunter - my friend is always talking about this site so I decided to finally check it out for myself. I saw that you're from Ohio...I go back there every year hunting whitetail (one of my favorite hunts). Where are you located back there?


 Down close to Cincinnati. Due east of it actually.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I used to comment on here quite a bit but don't so much any more....don't really get in that much either...couple times a month. Most of the people I see on here I don't recognize any more! What counts as "new"? Bigbull, you were new once upon a time and to me still are. We should welcome newcomers and enjoy each other and our successes and failures. Help out when you can....keep your trap shut when you can't or don't want to. We've all asked for help sometime.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Let me take my Moderator hat off for a post:
> 
> The member count is dumb. We get dozens, perhaps thousands, of new members that are spammers from foreign countries like Pakistan, China and Illinois. Usually they quickly get nuked by old, cranky and insensitive Mods like Dunkem. So on the old forum when a member was nuked the member count reflected that, took one off the total. Now the Canadians use the metric system to count members and don't deduct members that are sent packin' to the depths of Hell, BigFish Tackle, or the GutPile.....uh Monster Mulies. Anyway, the bigger the membership count the better for advertising $$s.


Top o da page!!

Insensitive???Maybe old and cranky,but insensitive?:jaw:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Let me take my Moderator hat off for a post:
> 
> The member count is dumb. We get dozens, perhaps thousands, of new members that are spammers from foreign countries like Pakistan, China and Illinois. Usually they quickly get nuked by old, cranky and insensitive Mods like Dunkem. So on the old forum when a member was nuked the member count reflected that, took one off the total. Now the Canadians use the metric system to count members and don't deduct members that are sent packin' to the depths of Hell, BigFish Tackle, or the GutPile.....uh Monster Mulies. Anyway, the bigger the membership count the better for advertising $$s.


Soooo, you are saying that some spammer dude from Pakistan wouldn't draw a Wasatch elk tag and want information on somebody's honey hole?

From what I've read here, I am to understand that the DWR has been giving Wasatch antlerless elk tags to Pakistanis, as well as anyone else that wants one.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Bowdacious said:


> Bigbull, you were new once upon a time and to me still are


Bowdacious.... Might wanna look back at one of my last posts in this very thread.... I said I started out as a newbie here (and surely I still am compared to you). And I have no problems with newbies. Sheesh, I'd like to see even more people join. Nothing wrong with asking for help, after all, that is what we are all here for is it not? BUT, the ONLY way I'll ask for help from all the years of wisdom guys like you have worked so hard to figure out is to swap for a goose hunt or something in return. Helped out a many more here than have ever helped me.

Doing everything you can to help yourself before expecting others to help you AND Nothing in life is for free; Those are mottos I try to enstill in my own kids. But hey... I guess just ask my kids, they will agree.... I am crazy....:crazy:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Top o da page!!
> 
> Insensitive???Maybe old and cranky,but insensitive?:jaw:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Soooo, you are saying that some spammer dude from Pakistan wouldn't draw a Wasatch elk tag and want information on somebody's honey hole?
> *yes*
> 
> From what I've read here, I am to understand that the DWR has been giving Wasatch antlerless elk tags to Pakistanis, as well as anyone else that wants one.
> *yes, same way as the Wyoming Game & Fish Dept*


 see red


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Please PM me your honey hole/favorite spots. I didn't draw anything but sometime in the next 20 years I may draw a tag for something and I just want to know ahead of time what to put in for and where. Provided I can learn to shoot good enough left handed that is.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

goshengrunter said:


> Down close to Cincinnati. Due east of it actually.


I have family in Columbiana county so we usually hunt up there. But my dad and I have been looking at purchasing our own hunting property. We found a nice little place between Cincinnati and Columbus (Adams county I think)...we just haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.


----------

